# which lathe



## courier (Feb 12, 2013)

Can i get more accurate work from a 618 than my asian mini ? I am really not happy with some my work done on the asian.


----------



## courier (Feb 12, 2013)

I might have been around when he wrote that. It' just that i have adjusted and adjusted the gibs and tried fine tuning but just can't get things as smoothe as i would like. No doubt operator problem.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 13, 2013)

Courier,

There is a generic and about three more specific forums on Chinese lathes.  Have you browsed them?  Otherwise, what make, size and motor size do you have?  What make or type of tool post do you have?  What type and size of tooling are you using?  Give us an example (diameter, length and material) of a part you made that didn't turn out as good as you wished and what was wrong with it.

Robert D.


----------



## courier (Feb 13, 2013)

Robert

I really haven't spent much time browsing the computer about the lathe. It's a Cummins 7x12 or 14. I have a quick change tool post and use 3/8 inch cutting tools, both ground and the carbide insert type. Mostly work with aluminum and somtimes delrin. I think my biggest problem is with the cross slide. Not being able to get the play out of it without it being too hard to move.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 14, 2013)

Courier,

There doesn't seem to be a Forum identified for the Cummins so I would try the generic one. Someone there might have a Cummins and had and solved the same carriage slide gib problem. When it comes to lathes, the only ones that I have any experience with are the Atlas.

On the rest of it, sounds like you have the machine pretty well equipped. 3/8" tooling is certainly large enough (larger than I expected, in fact) for the machine. I usually use 3/8" on my 12X36.

What is the gib in your cross slide made of? And the cross slide itself?

Robert D.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Feb 14, 2013)

This seems to be the best of the 7-xx Chicom lathe groups.

7x12minilathe@yahoogroups.com

Wayne F


----------



## courier (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Robert and wayne. I joined the 7x12 at yahoo and found another good site. I'm down south in the warmth and won't be home for a while but anxious to get home and play in my shop. I'm going to relap the gibs and keep adjusting until i get it right to my satifaction. I will also keep my eyes open for an atlas lathe just because i am intrigued after all the reading on this site.
thanks 
Dave


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 14, 2013)

OK.  Good luck.  I take it that the gib must be steel and not nylon or other plastic.

Robert D.


----------



## courier (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes the gib is steel. I expect my tools to be better than me not the other way around. That way hopefully I will improve.


----------

